# 1/43 4 lanes oval track work in progress



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Here's the work in progress for my 2nd project, a 1/32 scale oval track, four lanes, dedicated to 1/43 and 1/40 racing in priority. 

Why using a 1/32 scale track for 1/43 cars, or why using 1/43 cars on a 1/32 track ? 


First for space et realism. You've got a nice lane spacing, like on commercial grade slot tracks. It's like running 1/32 cars on 1/24 track...


1/43 cars these days are cheap, robust, and nice looking. I am especially impressed of SCX compact range. The cars are really good looking, and are real slot racing cars (nice chassis, tires, and slot guide blade). You can buy 2 for 20USD. Even cheaper than H0 cars ! 

For about 50usd including shipping, wich is the price for one 1/32 car, I've got 4 cars. 

*Here's some pics of my 4 first cars (2 more should be delivered in a few days) : *

























Here's my track mockup installation. Nothing is wired, track is awfully dirty...But it give you an idea of the final result...








































Action pictures : 




















Concerning technical aspect, I'll probably install a 12volt 5amperes powersupply, no brake wired. Since I will run only 1/43 stock cars, and considering the track is relatively small (around 4meters x 1.50 meters), it would be suficient. 

to be continued. I'm currently working on the h0 roadrace track, but I'll soon start working on the 1/43 track (starting cleaning all that mess ! lol) I also have to think about the laptiming system I'll use.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice looking oval D.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

1/43 on 1/32.... good idea! Can't wait to see the final results.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'd say JR has a 50/50 shot of winning this race.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL

Yes it's why I ordered another couple of cars. When I ordered them, I didn't saw that 2 cars had the same pilot/team, and are also a bit similar. 

The 2 new ones are completly diferent. So I'll keep a #88 spare car for customs, parts, or simply display.


@leeroy : 1/32 artin track is really good. The track connection is sooooo smooth, the track parts are really rigid and surface is smooth also (I personaly prefer that grip). It's quite similar to run on a wood track. I think these tiny 1/43 cars make the thing even better, it looks like a commercial 1/24 track ! lol


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 


Not really a progress post, but I just received my last nascar cars last week :thumbsup:
















































These scx compact cars are so nice and cheap. Now, it's time to build the track (and continue the h0 track too, of course!)


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking great!!! Wish I had room for a 1/32 track.. But its go fast and turn left..LOL!!! Love the track..


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The problem with SCX 1/43 cars is the front tires don't touch the track because the guide/pickup assembly is too stiff. Have they corrected this problem with your cars or is this still the case?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I honestly cannot remember if the cars went on all 4 wheels or not. 

I have to figure it out, but I also readed easy fixes if needed. :thumbsup:

Summer end is close, so it will be more comfortable to work on the track. That 's the problem with a room like that : 2 months on summer are too hot to work/run (except on morning) and 3 months are too cold to work/run on winter. But that's OK, after all even professional drivers take some pauses each year


----------

